# Drahtlose Signalübertragung



## knabi (17 April 2007)

Hallo, ich muß zwei Binärsignale über etwa 80m Luftlinie drahtlos übertragen. Beim Suchen bin ich auf das hier gestoßen:

http://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoe...53943053!NONE?UID=2867283&parentUID=553526964

Hat wer Erfahrungen damit (Reichweite, Stabilität etc.)? Das Ding ist schw....teuer (bei RS 1569,00 Euro), habt Ihr vielleicht günstigere Vorschläge?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## AndreK (2 Mai 2007)

*Von was für einem System kommen die Signale ?*

mir fällt dazu folgendes ein:

1. Habe damals für die großen Verladestabper zwei Handsender mit Funkrelaissystem von Conrad verbaut um Anlagenteile für Verladungen zu stoppen. Funktionierte sehr gut.

2. Wie wäre es mit einem WLAN Printserver mit Parallelausgang. Den Parallelport kann man recht easy ansprechen (vom PC aus)

3. Profibus Funk...

4. Funkkransteuerung

Aber ich weiß ja nicht wer bei dir die binären Signale senden will. Ich denke mal das Version 1 (ohne Handsende) für dich was wäre.
Bei vielen Signalen würde ich das über WLAN machen... aber das wäre preislich wohl keine Alternative...


----------



## knabi (3 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

die Frechheit finde ich, das sich Phoenix nach über 14 Tagen noch nicht auf meine entsprechende Anfrage geäußert hat :???: , die haben's wohl nicht nötig...

Aus anderer Quelle habe ich jetzt noch den Tip bekommen: 
http://www.rdelectronic.de, Anfrage läuft, mal sehen, was die so kosten :-D .

@AndreK: WLAN-Printserver klingt interessant, allerdings für meine Anwendung etwas zu hoch gegriffen, will ja wirklich nur 2 Binärsignale übertragen. CONRAD müßte ich mal durchforsten, wird aber wohl der Kundschaft nicht gefallen (hat immer so ein bißchen Bastlerstatus....)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Raydien (3 Mai 2007)

Mich würde interissieren wie sicher so eine Kom. ist. .. es mag zwar altmodisch klingen aber irgendwie trau ich den ganzen Funkscheiß nicht oder sind die Dinger sehr ausfallsicher geworden, so das man eine Not-Aus schaltung darüber realiesieren könnte?


----------



## AndreK (3 Mai 2007)

*Och...*



Raydien schrieb:


> Mich würde interissieren wie sicher so eine Kom. ist. .. es mag zwar altmodisch klingen aber irgendwie trau ich den ganzen Funkscheiß nicht oder sind die Dinger sehr ausfallsicher geworden, so das man eine Not-Aus schaltung darüber realiesieren könnte?



Im letzten Job hatten wir einige Funk-Kransteuerungen von Demag. Probleme gab es höchstens wenn die Krangurke nicht den Akku nachgeladen hat, das Teil geschmissen wurde oder es halt von innen feucht wird. Ansonsten funktioniert das doch schon recht gut...

Aber was würde passieren wenn man Opis ollen Flex ohne Funktentstörung daneben laufen läßt :-D... dann geht die Kiste wohl einfach aus...


----------



## zotos (3 Mai 2007)

Kransteuerung war das Stichwort. Ich kenne die Anlagen von Gross-Funk und die sind von allen möglihe BG getestet.

http://www.grossfunk.de/


----------



## Jan_Krueger72 (25 September 2007)

Schau mal bei den Funkmodulen von Wachendorff (wachendorff.de) nach. Die haben kostengünstige Geräte...industriestandard...für um die 600 Euro...damit habe ich 4 binäre Signale einer Toreinfahrt übertragen...bisher ohne Ausfälle...

LG
Jan


----------



## Oberchefe (26 September 2007)

weitere Kranfernsteuerungen, aber keine Ahnung was die kosten:
http://www.hbc-radiomatic.com/german/home_ie.htm


----------



## Svarta (3 Oktober 2007)

Na Ja, kostengünstig und Industrieestandard in Verbindung mit Geräten von Wachendorff... Solche Aussagen grenzen ja fast schon an Ironie!


----------

